# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.6 released! Languages Times! QCOM,MTK,HiSilicon,Omap

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.6 released!* *Languages Times...QCOM,MTK,HiSilicon,OMAP Supported*          *Don't make jealousy about our triumph if you dont make the sacrifice*    *Choose zZKey = Build Confidence + Increase Expertise*    *What's New:*
--------------------------
* *Activate ALL Languages in 99% of Huawei Android* *(QCOM,MTK,HiSilicon,OMAP Supported)* *{World First}* *FREE* *for all zzkey users* *(Without Flash, Without install any apk, Permanent)*  
* *Added Calculate NCK for*: *Y320-U01
Y320-U10
Y320-U30
Y320-U151
Y320-U351
Y321-U051* 
* *Fixed small detail in MEID repair*
--------------------------   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT* 
1- @DUNIYA JAMAL -> *10 FREE Credits*
2- @Gsm.Universal -> *5 FREE Credits*
3- @windowshu -> *5 FREE Credits*
4- @kopito -> *5 FREE Credits*
5- @Iron Eagle -> *5 FREE Credits*   *Please Contact US*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei P6-U06 before only with EN-ES-CN.After click in the magic button all languages*  *Operation Log:* 
  Quote:  			 				Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:	HUAWEI
Model:		HUAWEI P6-U06
Build ID:		P6-U06V100R001C00B115SP04
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Linux version 3.0.8-00783-g2335f22 (android@localhost) (gcc version  4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 27  17:27:43 CST 2013
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking root...	OK!
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Imei: 		8627520275822xx
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Activating lang pack...
Activation has been done. Now, you must perform a factory reset. *Operation Done*.     *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei H867g Activate all languages Done*  *Operation Log:* 
  Quote:  			 				Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:	HUAWEI
Model:		Huawei-H867G
Build ID:	H867GV100R001C378B958
Flash Memory:	EMMC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Linux version 3.0.21-perf-g07d599d-00639-g311194f (android@localhost)  (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 PREEMPT Wed Jan 30 17:19:15 CST 2013
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking root...	OK!
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Imei: 		869224010346xxx
Serial: 	021WUA7N3500xxx4
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Activating lang pack...
Activation has been done. Now, you must perform a factory reset.
Restarting Phone... *Operation Done.*     *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

